# African Knife Fish.



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

I went to the fish shop today, and got 4 african knife fish and a red eel to go in the tank with my fire eel, and pleco. I know the Knife fish are nocternal, and understand that they like to hide, but is there anyway to lure them out because I have yet to see them properly all day.

Everyone seems to be getting on fine, and in the next few weeks I am looking to add new members. what fish would be suitable tank mates with what I currently have? And also, I cant find any info on the red eel. The name is so vague and i suspect the shop called it a red eel as they were not sure what it was.


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh, i just stumbled upon a website, and discovered what my new eel is. Its a Purple Spaghetti Eel. here's the website if anyone is interested.

Purple Spaghetti Eel, Moringua raitaborua, Family: Moringuidae

so does anyone else have one of these beautiful fish?


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

What a beautiful eel! What size is your tank, and what kind of substrate do you have? And are you able to glimpse it once and a while? When grown, your African Knifefish should be kept singly since they will fight unless your tank is very large. Looks like your eels should be okay with your Knifes. Possible tankmates would be:
arowanas
stingrays
bichirs
large catfish 
These are just suggestions I found on the web. I have no personal experience with Knifes. But since they are nocturnal, and your purple spaghetti eel is very secretive, you may want something more visible during the day time.


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

hi, my tank is 378 liters/97 gallons. I only got my Purple eel today, but i've not seen him at all, I hope i'll get to see it later tonight. But we will see. My substrate is sand, and you are right, except for my fire eel (who is out pretty much all the time) my tank looks as though there is nothing in there 

I will read up on the fish you suggested.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

wow that is a cool eel. I would def go with an arowana and maybe a ornate bichir....I wish I had one


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

All, my knife fish have come out. *n1 They are so cute. I will try to upload some photos, but everytime I make a move they dart away. no sign of my purple S. eel as yet.

I was wonering, would it be worth buying some floating azola to cut out some of the lighting as the knife fish prefer low light. would this have a detrimental effect on the other fish in the tank?


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

Those should do just fine. Keep looking in your substrate for your eel....and have a camera ready


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

well, the knives are proving too elusive tonight, i'll wait for them to settle a bit and try again. but here are some pics to share with you for now. I was also wondering, I have toyed with the idea of monnlighting kits, is there an easy way to make my own?

My 97 gal tank.









Merlin the fire eel.









More of merlin









more merlin









Tadpole my pleco


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

go on ebay and get one of the wide led kits. They are cheap and look awesome.


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

I m planning on adding 2 peters' elephant nose fish, do you think they will get on alright with what I currently have?

4x african knife fish
1x fire eel
1x purple spaghetti eel
1x common pleco


----------

